# What is the difference between a Bombay, or a black SHD?



## CountryKittens

I'm just wondering what the difference between a Bombay, or a black SHD was?
I was told that Bombays are the only cats, that can be shown fully as all black cats, and of course, now that I mentioned this, I am unable to see it.. perhaps someone can shine some light on this?


----------



## Bluemitted

According to TICA.

http://tica.org/public/breeds/bo/intro.php


----------



## CountryKittens

Everything seems to fit my newest additions perfectly, but then again they are not as destinctive, as Scottish Folds, or Sphynx cats, so really there is no way to be sure on what mine are, I'll take some pictures as soon as I'm able to, and they come out of hiding.

edit; I did have an amazing point, that I had forgot to share with this, however it slipped my mind >.<


----------



## Bluemitted

Picture would help out a lot. Sounds like you have some nice cats.


----------



## Heidi n Q

Isn't the Bombay cat, basically an un-pointed Siamese? Or an un-pointed meezer-cross? Burmese?

Genetically, black cats are simply cats with no agouti to make their tabby pattern stand out.


----------



## Sol

Heidi n Q said:


> Isn't the Bombay cat, basically an un-pointed Siamese? Or an un-pointed meezer-cross? Burmese?
> 
> Genetically, black cats are simply cats with no agouti to make their tabby pattern stand out.


The Bombay heritage is Burmese and American Shorthair. A breed designed to look like a small black panther.


----------



## Vsp6903

I hope this link works. I don't know if my new cat is a Bombay or black SHD... I heard that Bombays are actually quite rare, so I'm assuming the latter. Her personality and traits fit the Bombay, though.. What do you think?


----------



## Heidi n Q

IMO ... genetically that cat is a black-based tabby cat with no agouti gene.


----------



## Sol

Bombays are quite rare and by the looks of it your cat isn't one. Still a beautyful black DSH.


----------



## snowdrop23jane

your cat looks like mine exactly, midnight is small black and at 4 years old still acts like a kitten, she hates cold weather and likes comfort and attention.

and she talks alot, you can actually have a conversation with her, and she will often walk past you when annoyed making a trilling bird noise. She is so funny


----------



## snowdrop23jane

Here is a photo of Midnight, rarely seen outside unless very warm

http://s1016.photobucket.com/albums/af2 ... /Midnight/


----------

